# Meyer e47 problem



## Ragged_edge (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello all I'm new here and a newb to plowing so we live in Montana and are in the country we get some snow so I decided to get a truck and plow and not use the four wheelers any more 

So I have a Meyer e47 plow it's on a Chevy 1500 pick up I'm going crazy with it 
It will work for two passes and then it will not raise at all it makes the noise but will not go up 

So I pulled it in the shop and did a fluid flush and fill on the pump and cleaned the filters 
Hooked it back to the truck and it worked good for one use then it started to act up again so I checked the fluid and it was good so me not knowing nothing I figured it was the battery as the book says it need to be in top shape and this one was on the fence so went and got a 1000cca battery and used the plow and it went up 

So today I went to plow last nights snow the plow raised good two passes and it will not go up again or right or left it makes noise like the pump is working 
Checked fluid and it may be a little to full 
I walked away cause I was ready to burn the truck and came back and it tried to raise it but was really slow and barely got it high enough to move the truck at least I was able to get it off my road 



Any help or where to go now would be great thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

First thought is motor is dying. Have someone else run plow up and down while you listen to the motor and see if it dies off. Also make sure you connections are clean and tight.


----------



## Ragged_edge (Nov 24, 2014)

I have done that as well it stays constant it kind of sounds like it has no oil in it 
When it does work the tone is lower if that makes sense


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ragged_edge;1878979 said:


> I have done that as well it stays constant it kind of sounds like it has no oil in it
> When it does work the tone is lower if that makes sense


What type of fluid are you using? Has the pump been apart? Have you checked the fluid when it stops working? If so what does it look like? Could be intake screen is clogged. Pump could be icing over. If possible do a pressure test on it when it stops working.


----------



## Ragged_edge (Nov 24, 2014)

Fluid is Meyer 

Pump has not been apart to my knowledge it's used so I don't know what the other owner had done with it 

Yes I have checked fluid when it stops working and it looks fine and to the right level 

Is the intake screen on of the two on the front of the base if it is I'll check them again Or if something else I don't know where it is 

I do not have a gauge to do a pressure test on it I think it like 1600 psi or something like that 

Pump was icing over to start with I think that is why it was not working to start with so I did the fluid swap the fluid that I drained was blue the Meyer fluid I put in it was clear like normal hyd fluid it is in a Meyer quart though 


Thanks for the responses keep them coming I am lost and it can't be that tough 
I am going to check the wires tomorrow to make sure they are tight


----------



## Ragged_edge (Nov 24, 2014)

Could it be air in the system I do not see foam or bubbles when I open it up after it does not work 

How do you bleed it 

I never really bled it when I did the fluid swap I just refilled it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ragged_edge;1879038 said:


> Fluid is Meyer
> 
> Pump has not been apart to my knowledge it's used so I don't know what the other owner had done with it
> 
> ...


Intake screen is inside the reservoir. Can not check it without taking the top cover off. Did you flush the rams when changing fluid.



Ragged_edge;1879057 said:


> Could it be air in the system I do not see foam or bubbles when I open it up after it does not work
> 
> How do you bleed it
> 
> I never really bled it when I did the fluid swap I just refilled it


Pump will bleed the air on it's own. Operate plow and keep topping off the fluid. Let the pump run against relief for a second to mix air into the fluid.


----------



## Ragged_edge (Nov 24, 2014)

I did not flush the rams when I did it


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is it a slick stick control?


----------

